# Bilder vom Heimkino / "Tonstudio"



## bjoernihasi (26. Juli 2010)

Es wird hier viel über Musik und Film diskutiert, aber wie ssieht denn die Umgebung aus in der ihr Musik hört oder Filme guckt.

hier ein Vorgeschmack auf mein Heimkino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich mehr fragen, Heimkino soll das sein??? Oo Häslichter TV, ich sehe weder 5.1 oder 7.1 Anlage...sry das ist kein Heimkino. Oo


----------



## Haxxler (27. Juli 2010)

Ich lasse den Thread mal offen für Leute, die gerne mal ihr Equipment zeigen wollen. Schaut bitte, dass ihr euch hier sachlich unterhaltet und unterlasst die "voll hässlich"-Posts.


----------



## bjoernihasi (28. Juli 2010)

was ist eigentlich ein "häslichter TV" ? Hat das was mit Hasen und Lampen zu tun?

Falls du vllt. hässlich meintest, so kann die Technik wohl die Optik schlagen und die Bose 2.0 erzeugt manch besseren Ton als irgendwelche riesenklopper, die immer im Weg stehen...und die Qualität eines LOEWE muss erstmal geschlagen werden. Als er neu war, gab es wenig besseres...


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

bjoernihasi schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich ein "häslichter TV" ? Hat das was mit Hasen und Lampen zu tun?
> 
> Falls du vllt. hässlich meintest, so kann die Technik wohl die Optik schlagen und die Bose 2.0 erzeugt manch besseren Ton als irgendwelche riesenklopper, die immer im Weg stehen...und die Qualität eines LOEWE muss erstmal geschlagen werden. Als er neu war, gab es wenig besseres...




Tippfehler kann man nun wirklich übergehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde gern mal die Bose 2.0 hören, soll ja "unglaublich" sein.
Du kannst es ihm aber wohl nicht übel nehmen, weil nach einem Heimkino siehts nun wirklich nicht aus.
Ein Heimkino macht für mich aus, das es einfach "eleganter" aussieht - der Fernseher einen eigenen Platz an der Wand hat, bzw nicht zugestellt ist.

Ich hab kein Geld für sowas, da ich meine Hobbys woanders gefunden hab :>
Bekomme immer das alte Modell, wenn sich mein Vater was neues kauft ^^ 
Nicht mein Bild, aber mein TV :
http://images02.olx.com/ui/2/96/28/33148828_1.jpg


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2010)

Wer braucht schon ein Fernseher?! ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juli 2010)

*schaut auf die Desktops*...*schaut auf das Klopapier*...ok...


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2010)

Mein Bruder war krank und ich leide an Pollenallergie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

DAS glaubt dir keiner^^


----------



## Fauzi (30. Juli 2010)

Mein Heimkino oder die Pollenallergie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoernihasi (1. August 2010)

und das Klopapier ist dann zum Abwischen der Bildschirme? ;-)


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein Fernseher?! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das n Evo aus NFS Underground 2? :<

Aber das ist schon ein wenig überdimensioniert oder ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Vielleicht gehen meine Installationen ja wenigstens als "Wohnkino" durch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

sehr hübsch, die Fotos...nun meine Noob-Frage: wie stell ich eig. meine Fotos rein ? Hab ich hier noch nie gemacht oO

Und andere Frage: hat jemand einen Streamer oder Musik-Server oder Erfahrung damit ? z.B. von Linn oder T+A...sowas suche ich nun.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Januar 2011)

Habe auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist jetzt nur eine kleine Auswahl, der komplette Rest ist bei mir im Blog zu finden!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Pics. Auf den Bildern sind jetzt um die 800 Filmtitel auf BD zu sehen. Ein paar schwirren halt immer im Haus rum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

